# 4th and Vine Labels



## moto-girl (Jul 21, 2008)

I recently noticed these folks have a software program for wine labels and such. Has anyone used this or have any feedback ? I haven't learned how to use Photoshop yet, and was wondering if this, or something like it would be easier. Thanks.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 21, 2008)

Do you have a digital camera? If so it most likely came with an editing program that will do most or all of what you need and all you need from there is to go to Avery free downloads and download 1 of their templates for labels. i use the 3 1/3" x 4" template and Microsoft Picture It 7.0 which does a great job and is very easy to use. I have Photoshop and it is a very complicated program to use and I only use it for 1 application and that is healing a picture or Cloning I think it is called which not to many other programs have.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 22, 2008)

I have never used that program but I do have one similar that I used. You buy pre-printed labels (background design) and add your own text using their software. It makes pretty nice labels. 


http://www.stoneycreekwinepress.com/


I will say though that these labels are a real PIA to remove though. One other thing I didn't care for was the software is "keyed" to one machine so it can't be copied. I have went through 3-4 computers since I have bought this. I have to get a new key code each time. I don't even have it on this machine right now but need to as I have cases of wine that need labeled. I was seriously thinking though about using the Avery program as mentioned. This program does make some truly beautiful labels though.


Here is an old pic of some of the labels. The first three L to R are from the program. The far right is one of George's labels. 








*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## moto-girl (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys. It looks like its time to learn to use the digital camera.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 22, 2008)

You dont have to learn how to use the camera just the software that came with it.


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 23, 2008)

Wade,


Do you have to buy or download the Microsoft Picture It 7.0?
Does anyone have a tutorial for steps in adding text, pictures, etc. to a label?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 23, 2008)

The version I have came with the camera and almost every digital camera should come with software. There are also many free editing softwares available on the internet for downloading. You can buy many different versions at any computer store or at any store like Walmart for cheap.


----------



## bmckee56 (Aug 8, 2008)

Smurfe:


I have used 4th &amp; Vine labels and software on most all of my bottles. They are indeed a hardship to remove if you don't soak them long enough. As for the key code! I contacted them and explained my situation when I went from a laptop computer to a desktop model and they forwarded the software to me at no cost.


I have recently been using pre-printed gummed labels for my fruit wines. They are sweet to remove and seem to stay in place until you want them removed.


I have yet to design my own like other here have. Someday I will get to that and hope my labels look as good.


Salute!


----------



## smurfe (Aug 8, 2008)

bmckee56 said:


> Smurfe:
> 
> 
> I have used 4th &amp; Vine labels and software on most all of my bottles. They are indeed a hardship to remove if you don't soak them long enough. As for the key code! I contacted them and explained my situation when I went from a laptop computer to a desktop model and they forwarded the software to me at no cost.
> ...




I did that with Stoney Creek to but the new activation number they gave me never did work and honestly I had forgot about it. I have cases of wine around here that is not labeled that I need to get labeled so I can put it on my rack. The wine rack here is getting kind of bare.


----------



## rodman (Aug 11, 2008)

I use 4th &amp; vine labels a lot of the time. Here is the best way to remove the label. Do not soak the bottle. Fill the bottle with hot water, be careful to not get the label wet.Give it a minute to warm the glass then peel back a corner of the label and remove. Most of the time the labels are removed completely.


----------

